# Exchange with Just Passin Thru in Tahiti



## scarbelly (May 8, 2011)

Gene and I were chatting one day and decided to do an exchange. He wanted some hard to get sausage casings and I wanted some vanilla. After much debate (on my side) as to which casings to get him we finally settled on the casings and I also sent him some of my home roasted coffee and Paul asked me to send Gene some of his rub.

Gene was extremely generous and sent me some awesome goodies that we are planning on using real soon.

Here is the full package all grouped together








Here is a neat book on Vanilla and some great recipe cards. One for Foie Gras grilled wit some apple and vanilla - this is going to be tasty!!  







This is is vanilla sugar Pulverized / Powder Vanilla and Vanilla Beans - we cant wait to start using this. Some of the sugar is going into some mango puree this evening

  
	

		
			
		

		
	







This is vanilla coffee that will go into some rub for seafood and will be used in a couple of desserts







These are Pineapple and Mango vinegars Wow !!







Thanks Gene this is going to be so much fun.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 8, 2011)

Wow, what a nice exchange... 

Gene can get some neat stuff there in Tahiti..


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 9, 2011)

Wow, you came out pretty good Gary! I'm intrigued by the vinegars, any plans for them yet? Gene is a great member and a very nice guy as are you!

Steve


----------



## realtorterry (May 9, 2011)

WOW I love those vinagers??


----------



## venture (May 9, 2011)

Very nice!  Great group we have here!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 10, 2011)

Gary,

I'm really glad you liked the package and it was fun doing an exchange with you, now don't forget the Q-view of how you used them.

Friends, the vinegar is super simple to make;

the skin/pealing of one pineapple or two mangoes or two papayas

1/4 cup white sugar

place in a quart jar or a little bigger and fill with water

place a cloth over the top and hold with a rubber band

in three weeks you will have vinegar, the longer you wait the stronger it will be

I have made the pineapple vinegar this way and it's awesome!

Granted these fruits are probably not readily available in most of the States, but maybe you can find them in the summertime, ...I would bet this recipe would work with apples or pears, probably any fruit you could think of.

Gene


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

That's really cool. Can't wait to see some of that vanilla Q-View.


----------



## chefrob (May 10, 2011)

there is some great stuff there...........nice job JPT!


----------



## scarbelly (May 11, 2011)

Mrs Scar is already planning on some great vinnegrette's with them. She is always making up some new dressing. Her latest one is fresh orange juice that turns out pretty tasty. Cant wait to see what she does with these.


----------

